# buildkernel makes LINT instead



## phobis (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm on fire,

Buildkernel makes LINT ignoring all MYKERNEL directives
and it does.

Process posts several times KERNEL=GENERIC no matter what

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2012)

It's KERNCONF, not KERNEL.

`# make buildkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL`
`# make installkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL`


----------

